# MMA Big Show Onslaught



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*
November 28, 2009

Belterra Casino Resort and Spa,
Florence, Ind.

Scott Cornwell vs. Junie Browning*​


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fight?*

So this is what Junie Browning has resorted to? He needs to beat this guy down and sign with Strikeforce ASAP!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

garbage


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Garbage*

Which is why Browning should not have a problem!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

good to see he isn't giving up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not Giving Up*

Yeah, I actually met him in person and he isn't as much of a jerk as I thought he was going to be. He was a pretty nice guy!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cornwell*

Ok, what is his record and what is his fight background?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You weren't asking me I'm kinda aware but here he is, 1-0 as a pro:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Status*

So Browning is acting as a gatekeeper in this show basically?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Yeah*

Who is overatted now?! LOL


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overrated*

I was referring to Browning's last fight in the UFC when his opponent said after he knocked him out,"WHO IS OVERRATED NOW?" Get it now?


----------



## dfn2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pro Fighting Fans provided a live blog of the Junie Browning MMA BigShow fight. Looks like he continued his classless act after the fight...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Results*

What happened anyways?


----------

